# Watch out for ticks ! UK



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Watch out if you're holidaying in Devon or the New Forest,it's alive with ticks this year ,after the hot weather,vet nurse said best to get meds before you go to put on your chis.Just found some on Simba,they're tiny (Pin head size) but once they suck the blood they look like grey blobs size of a large pea,then drop off onto the floor ,disgusting things hope the drops hurry up and work


----------

